# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  سوالات پشت کنکوری

## Mobin.

سلام عزیزان . من تصمیم گرفتم یه سال دیگه پشت بمونم و واسه سه رشته تلاش کنم . یه چنتا سوال داشتم ازتون

1- اولیش اینکه من یکم حالم بده و نمیدونم میترسم یا حالت تهوع دارم . میل به غذا هم ندارم . میخوام ببینم طبیعیه یا نه . اصن به فکر کنکور سال بعد یا تستا یا اون مباحث مضخرف میفتم یجوری میشم . شما هم اینجوری بودین یا نه؟


2- اگه میشه از تجربیاتتون و اینکه چیکارا کردین واسه سال دوم که باعث شد بهتر نتیجه بگیرین برام بنویسین . واقعا بهش نیاز دارم

ممنون میشم تجربیاتتونو برام بگین . نظر تک تکتون برام مهمه و منت میزارین سرم اگه برام توضیح بدین .

----------


## Rira

*سوال منم هست... من رتبم نسبت به سال98بهتر شد ولی خوب من رتبه زیر 300 منطقه دو میخوام و به اون نرسیدم:/*

----------


## amir1376

> سلام عزیزان . من تصمیم گرفتم یه سال دیگه پشت بمونم و واسه سه رشته تلاش کنم . یه چنتا سوال داشتم ازتون
> 
> 1- اولیش اینکه من یکم حالم بده و نمیدونم میترسم یا حالت تهوع دارم . میل به غذا هم ندارم . میخوام ببینم طبیعیه یا نه . اصن به فکر کنکور سال بعد یا تستا یا اون مباحث مضخرف میفتم یجوری میشم . شما هم اینجوری بودین یا نه؟
> 
> 
> 2- اگه میشه از تجربیاتتون و اینکه چیکارا کردین واسه سال دوم که باعث شد بهتر نتیجه بگیرین برام بنویسین . واقعا بهش نیاز دارم
> 
> ممنون میشم تجربیاتتونو برام بگین . نظر تک تکتون برام مهمه و منت میزارین سرم اگه برام توضیح بدین .



واقعا متاسف شدم چون چیزی که دیدم درسخون بودی و درصدای ازمون جامع هات هم خوب بود من ترجیح میگم چیزی نگم و دوستان موفق تر کمکت کنن چون من خودم میخام کنکور تجربی بدم ولی ب توانایی درسی که دیدم مطمینم سال بعد قبول میشی زیاد به این حال بد توجه نکن و با قدرت شروع کن  :Y (695):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام عزیزان . من تصمیم گرفتم یه سال دیگه پشت بمونم و واسه سه رشته تلاش کنم . یه چنتا سوال داشتم ازتون
> 
> 1- اولیش اینکه من یکم حالم بده و نمیدونم میترسم یا حالت تهوع دارم . میل به غذا هم ندارم . میخوام ببینم طبیعیه یا نه . اصن به فکر کنکور سال بعد یا تستا یا اون مباحث مضخرف میفتم یجوری میشم . شما هم اینجوری بودین یا نه؟
> 
> 
> 2- اگه میشه از تجربیاتتون و اینکه چیکارا کردین واسه سال دوم که باعث شد بهتر نتیجه بگیرین برام بنویسین . واقعا بهش نیاز دارم
> 
> ممنون میشم تجربیاتتونو برام بگین . نظر تک تکتون برام مهمه و منت میزارین سرم اگه برام توضیح بدین .


1_حال بد...عادیه...کم وزیاد میشه ولی همراه همیشگی یه پشت کنکوریه...منم بعداز کنکور 98 یه حالتی داشتم که روحم رو از بدنم کشیدن بیرون...یه حالت سرگیجه مانند یه خستگی بی نهایتی رو حس میکردم...انگار صدنفر با لگد از روم رد شده بودن...ولی با وجود اون همه حس وحال منفی کارم رو با یکی از نقاط ضعف اصلیم شروع کردم یعنی ریاضی....نه میشه گفت بی خیال این حال و هوا باش خودش درست میشه و نه میشه گفت خودت رو توش غرق کن...فقط سعی کن توی یه محدوده نگه داریش ...برای شروع دوباره اول اون کاری رو که توی صفحه اول تاپیک 7سال کنکورتجربی گفتم انجام بده...بعد از اون سعی کن گذشته رو رها کنی...وزنه هایی رو که روی افکارت سنگینی میکنه رها کن...به ساختن یه سال جدید پراز موفقیت امیدوار باش
من بعداز کنکور سال قبلم همه ی اون حس وحال بد رو تبدیل به نفرت وخشم کردم تا جایی که اولین آزمون بعداز کنکور رو به نیت انتقام گرفتن دادم...توی اون آزمون جهش تراز 1000 تایی پیدا کردم....از تراز 6هزار رفتم تو7هزار

2_تصمیم گرفتم توی سال دوم نقاط ضعفم رو ماسمالی نکنم بلکه باهاشون رودرو بشم... از فرار کردن خسته شده بودم ...قبلن همیشه از تست زیاد زدن فرار میکردم ولی سال دوم به تدریج تعداد تست هام رو بالا بردم....از منفی بافی قبل از آزمون و سرجلسه آزمون خسته شده بودم سال دوم تصمیم گرفتم افکارم رو بیشتر کنترل کنم....از اینکه همش خودم رو با دیگران مقایسه کنم کلافه شده بودم سال دوم تلاش کردم روی عملکرد خودم متمرکز بشم....از شکست هایی که تجربه کرده بودم برای پیشرفت استفاده کردم مثلن با خراب کردن عمومی های 98 فهمیدم لازم دارم ترتیب پاسخگویی عمومی ها رو تغییر بدم و درصد بهتر عمومی های امسالم رو مدیون اون تصمیم هستم
بزرگترین دردسر یه پشت کنکوری تکراری بودن دروس و زیاد بودن زمان آزادش هست که باعث میشه درس خوندنش استمرار نداشته باشه و ذهنش همواره دنبال راه فرار از درس بگرده...باید خیلی حواست به این عامل باشه...اگه توی سال پشت کنکوریت استمرار نداشته باشی شک نکن نتیجه نمیگیری....لازم نیست همیشه بالای 10 ساعت بخونی ولی لازمه حداقل 8 ساعت رو مستمر بخونی
توی روش درس خوندنت یه تنوعی ایجاد کن 
عادت های بد گذشته ات رو به حداقل برسون و تکرارشون نکن
توی سال پشت کنکور ممکنه حتی ار طرز نگاه دیگران هم ناراحت بشی ولی خودت رو درگیرش نکن
به هیچ عنوان به نتیجه کنکور آینده و کنکور گذشته ات فکر نکن....این که قراره چی بشه یا چی نشه....فقط روی همون روزی که دراختیار داری تمرکز کن تا بهترین عملکرد رو توی همون 24 ساعت داشته باشی

هزاران هزار نکته و درددل از پشت کنکوری بودن دارم که مجال گفتنش نیست  :Yahoo (76): 

*ایشالا هرتصمیمی که میگیری عین مرد براش عرق بریزی و پاش وایسی ....باورت دارم پسر......سخت تلاش کن تو حتمن میرسی 

**تکون بخور ...ازجات بلند شو بکوب تو دهن ناایمدی...خنجر انتقامت رو برای 1400 تیزتراز همیشه کن....نمیشه و نمیتونم رو زنده به گور کن.....اگه هم نتونی مجبوری که شدنیش بکنی مجبوری که موفق بشی تو هیچج راهی بجز له کردن این کنکور لعنتی نداری هیچ راهی*

----------


## Mobin.

> واقعا متاسف شدم چون چیزی که دیدم درسخون بودی و درصدای ازمون جامع هات هم خوب بود من ترجیح میگم چیزی نگم و دوستان موفق تر کمکت کنن چون من خودم میخام کنکور تجربی بدم ولی ب توانایی درسی که دیدم مطمینم سال بعد قبول میشی زیاد به این حال بد توجه نکن و با قدرت شروع کن


ممنونم ازت . ایشالا موفق میشی شما هم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mobin.

> 1_حال بد...عادیه...کم وزیاد میشه ولی همراه همیشگی یه پشت کنکوریه...منم بعداز کنکور 98 یه حالتی داشتم که روحم رو از بدنم کشیدن بیرون...یه حالت سرگیجه مانند یه خستگی بی نهایتی رو حس میکردم...انگار صدنفر با لگد از روم رد شده بودن...ولی با وجود اون همه حس وحال منفی کارم رو با یکی از نقاط ضعف اصلیم شروع کردم یعنی ریاضی....نه میشه گفت بی خیال این حال و هوا باش خودش درست میشه و نه میشه گفت خودت رو توش غرق کن...فقط سعی کن توی یه محدوده نگه داریش ...برای شروع دوباره اول اون کاری رو که توی صفحه اول تاپیک 7سال کنکورتجربی گفتم انجام بده...بعد از اون سعی کن گذشته رو رها کنی...وزنه هایی رو که روی افکارت سنگینی میکنه رها کن...به ساختن یه سال جدید پراز موفقیت امیدوار باش
> من بعداز کنکور سال قبلم همه ی اون حس وحال بد رو تبدیل به نفرت وخشم کردم تا جایی که اولین آزمون بعداز کنکور رو به نیت انتقام گرفتن دادم...توی اون آزمون جهش تراز 1000 تایی پیدا کردم....از تراز 6هزار رفتم تو7هزار
> 
> 2_تصمیم گرفتم توی سال دوم نقاط ضعفم رو ماسمالی نکنم بلکه باهاشون رودرو بشم... از فرار کردن خسته شده بودم ...قبلن همیشه از تست زیاد زدن فرار میکردم ولی سال دوم به تدریج تعداد تست هام رو بالا بردم....از منفی بافی قبل از آزمون و سرجلسه آزمون خسته شده بودم سال دوم تصمیم گرفتم افکارم رو بیشتر کنترل کنم....از اینکه همش خودم رو با دیگران مقایسه کنم کلافه شده بودم سال دوم تلاش کردم روی عملکرد خودم متمرکز بشم....از شکست هایی که تجربه کرده بودم برای پیشرفت استفاده کردم مثلن با خراب کردن عمومی های 98 فهمیدم لازم دارم ترتیب پاسخگویی عمومی ها رو تغییر بدم و درصد بهتر عمومی های امسالم رو مدیون اون تصمیم هستم
> بزرگترین دردسر یه پشت کنکوری تکراری بودن دروس و زیاد بودن زمان آزادش هست که باعث میشه درس خوندنش استمرار نداشته باشه و ذهنش همواره دنبال راه فرار از درس بگرده...باید خیلی حواست به این عامل باشه...اگه توی سال پشت کنکوریت استمرار نداشته باشی شک نکن نتیجه نمیگیری....لازم نیست همیشه بالای 10 ساعت بخونی ولی لازمه حداقل 8 ساعت رو مستمر بخونی
> توی روش درس خوندنت یه تنوعی ایجاد کن 
> عادت های بد گذشته ات رو به حداقل برسون و تکرارشون نکن
> توی سال پشت کنکور ممکنه حتی ار طرز نگاه دیگران هم ناراحت بشی ولی خودت رو درگیرش نکن
> به هیچ عنوان به نتیجه کنکور آینده و کنکور گذشته ات فکر نکن....این که قراره چی بشه یا چی نشه....فقط روی همون روزی که دراختیار داری تمرکز کن تا بهترین عملکرد رو توی همون 24 ساعت داشته باشی
> ...


داداش دمت گرم بابت اینهمه انرژی . ممنونم ازت . ایشالا که نتیجه بده . سعیمو میکنم . دوست  دارم خیلی خیلی ازت کمک بگیرم ولی چه حیف که شما وقتشو نداری منم حالم خیلی خرابه . اما دمت گرم . ایشالا تو هر مقطعی از زندگیت موفق و عالی باشی . تا اینجای کار که ترکوندی . :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Bahar1377

> 1_حال بد...عادیه...کم وزیاد میشه ولی همراه همیشگی یه پشت کنکوریه...منم بعداز کنکور 98 یه حالتی داشتم که روحم رو از بدنم کشیدن بیرون...یه حالت سرگیجه مانند یه خستگی بی نهایتی رو حس میکردم...انگار صدنفر با لگد از روم رد شده بودن...ولی با وجود اون همه حس وحال منفی کارم رو با یکی از نقاط ضعف اصلیم شروع کردم یعنی ریاضی....نه میشه گفت بی خیال این حال و هوا باش خودش درست میشه و نه میشه گفت خودت رو توش غرق کن...فقط سعی کن توی یه محدوده نگه داریش ...برای شروع دوباره اول اون کاری رو که توی صفحه اول تاپیک 7سال کنکورتجربی گفتم انجام بده...بعد از اون سعی کن گذشته رو رها کنی...وزنه هایی رو که روی افکارت سنگینی میکنه رها کن...به ساختن یه سال جدید پراز موفقیت امیدوار باش
> من بعداز کنکور سال قبلم همه ی اون حس وحال بد رو تبدیل به نفرت وخشم کردم تا جایی که اولین آزمون بعداز کنکور رو به نیت انتقام گرفتن دادم...توی اون آزمون جهش تراز 1000 تایی پیدا کردم....از تراز 6هزار رفتم تو7هزار
> 
> 2_تصمیم گرفتم توی سال دوم نقاط ضعفم رو ماسمالی نکنم بلکه باهاشون رودرو بشم... از فرار کردن خسته شده بودم ...قبلن همیشه از تست زیاد زدن فرار میکردم ولی سال دوم به تدریج تعداد تست هام رو بالا بردم....از منفی بافی قبل از آزمون و سرجلسه آزمون خسته شده بودم سال دوم تصمیم گرفتم افکارم رو بیشتر کنترل کنم....از اینکه همش خودم رو با دیگران مقایسه کنم کلافه شده بودم سال دوم تلاش کردم روی عملکرد خودم متمرکز بشم....از شکست هایی که تجربه کرده بودم برای پیشرفت استفاده کردم مثلن با خراب کردن عمومی های 98 فهمیدم لازم دارم ترتیب پاسخگویی عمومی ها رو تغییر بدم و درصد بهتر عمومی های امسالم رو مدیون اون تصمیم هستم
> بزرگترین دردسر یه پشت کنکوری تکراری بودن دروس و زیاد بودن زمان آزادش هست که باعث میشه درس خوندنش استمرار نداشته باشه و ذهنش همواره دنبال راه فرار از درس بگرده...باید خیلی حواست به این عامل باشه...اگه توی سال پشت کنکوریت استمرار نداشته باشی شک نکن نتیجه نمیگیری....لازم نیست همیشه بالای 10 ساعت بخونی ولی لازمه حداقل 8 ساعت رو مستمر بخونی
> توی روش درس خوندنت یه تنوعی ایجاد کن 
> عادت های بد گذشته ات رو به حداقل برسون و تکرارشون نکن
> توی سال پشت کنکور ممکنه حتی ار طرز نگاه دیگران هم ناراحت بشی ولی خودت رو درگیرش نکن
> به هیچ عنوان به نتیجه کنکور آینده و کنکور گذشته ات فکر نکن....این که قراره چی بشه یا چی نشه....فقط روی همون روزی که دراختیار داری تمرکز کن تا بهترین عملکرد رو توی همون 24 ساعت داشته باشی
> ...


راستی برادر zero ریاضیت و از چند به چند رسوندی؟
روشی که برای پیشرفت تو ریاضی داشتید با ذکر مثال و جزییات کامل توضیح دهید.(۲ نمره) :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> راستی برادر zero ریاضیت و از چند به چند رسوندی؟
> روشی که برای پیشرفت تو ریاضی داشتید با ذکر مثال و جزییات کامل توضیح دهید.(۲ نمره)


از میانگین 30 به میانگین 80 (((به کسی نگو ولی چندبار هم 100 زدم))

روش= درس خوندم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin.


سلام عزیزان . من تصمیم گرفتم یه سال دیگه پشت بمونم و واسه سه رشته تلاش کنم . یه چنتا سوال داشتم ازتون

1- اولیش اینکه من یکم حالم بده و نمیدونم میترسم یا حالت تهوع دارم . میل به غذا هم ندارم . میخوام ببینم طبیعیه یا نه . اصن به فکر کنکور سال بعد یا تستا یا اون مباحث مضخرف میفتم یجوری میشم . شما هم اینجوری بودین یا نه؟


2- اگه میشه از تجربیاتتون و اینکه چیکارا کردین واسه سال دوم که باعث شد بهتر نتیجه بگیرین برام بنویسین . واقعا بهش نیاز دارم



ممنون میشم تجربیاتتونو برام بگین . نظر تک تکتون برام مهمه و منت میزارین سرم اگه برام توضیح بدین .



سلام 

اول اینکه دلیل کسی که پشت مونده باید واقع بینانه بدونه چرا؟چیشد اینطور شد امسال تکرار نکنه راههای دیگه با شیوه غلط همون روش های سالهای قبل کنکور دادنه منتهی با روش دیگه پس اساس غلطه از اول
دوم اینکه میل به غذا نداشتن +تهوع و ترس ترس از سال بعد و فشار های داخلی از طرف خانواده و بقیه و مقایسه همکلاسی ها اینو ایجاد میکنه که تو چیزی نخوری و تا حدی عادیه

سوم کسایی پشت موندن و موفق شدن که امسال رک و راست تصمیم گرفتن بخون و سمت فضای مجازیم کمتر برن و درگیر نشن*

----------


## ENZO77

> سلام عزیزان . من تصمیم گرفتم یه سال دیگه پشت بمونم و واسه سه رشته تلاش کنم . یه چنتا سوال داشتم ازتون
> 
> 1- اولیش اینکه من یکم حالم بده و نمیدونم میترسم یا حالت تهوع دارم . میل به غذا هم ندارم . میخوام ببینم طبیعیه یا نه . اصن به فکر کنکور سال بعد یا تستا یا اون مباحث مضخرف میفتم یجوری میشم . شما هم اینجوری بودین یا نه؟
> 
> 
> 2- اگه میشه از تجربیاتتون و اینکه چیکارا کردین واسه سال دوم که باعث شد بهتر نتیجه بگیرین برام بنویسین . واقعا بهش نیاز دارم
> 
> ممنون میشم تجربیاتتونو برام بگین . نظر تک تکتون برام مهمه و منت میزارین سرم اگه برام توضیح بدین .


سلام داداش.

۱-والا نمیدونم چی بگم.دکتر میتونه کمکت کنه.ولی یه چیزی بهت بگم.مسیر تو برای رسیدن به رشته دلخواهت،از همین مباحث مزخرف میگذره.هرکدوم از همین درسا،میتونن کمکت کنن که رتبه خوبی بگیری.من واقعا عاشق عربی ام مثلا.چون نقش خیلی مثبتی تو رتبم داشت.یا مثلا عاشق سخت ترین فصلای شیمی ام.چون تو زمان کنکورم،همین مباحث سخت بودن که بقیه رو میترسوندن و منو به رشته دلخواهم نزدیک میکردن.
پس دیدتو نسبت به درسا عوض کن،هر مبحث سخت و دشوار و مزخرفت،یه boost محسوب میشه برای تو و موفقیت تو وگرنه درسای ساده رو که هر ننه قمری میخونه و مزیتی برای تو محسوب نمیشه.

۲-برای پشت کنکور موندن،چندتا مطلب واقعا موثره.
حفظ روحیه:فشار بیشتری از سوی خانواده و دوستان و فامیل بهت وارد میشه.باید سعی کنی بیخیال باشی و فقط کارتو بکنی.
استرس از نتیجه کار:استرس نتیجه،تو سال دوم بیشتر از سال اول میاد سراغت چون یه جورایی فرصت های آخرته.منتهی من یه چیزی به عنوان برادر بهت میگم.همیشه هم به دوستای کنکوریم همین حرفو میزنم.حسرت یه چیزی در گذشته به خاطر تلاش نکردست نه نتیجه.من بهت قول میدم اگه همه تلاشت روبکنی،فارق از نتیجه،هیچ پشیمونی و حسرتی در آینده نخواهی داشت.
ساعت مطالعه:سعی کن ساعت مطالعه (بالا) و (مداوم) داشته باشی.ساعت کافی نیست ولی قطعا لازمه
اشتباهات قبلی:تو قطعا تو سال اول کنکورت اشتباهاتی داشتی.میتونه ساعت مطالعه پایین باشه،افکار مزاحم،سر در گمی وسواس گونه  و برای انتخاب منبع و بی اعتمادی به منبع انتخابی،اینترنت و همین انجمن کنکور و استرس های احتمالی که بهت وارد میشه،خواب ناکافی و یا زیاد و ....
قطعا میتونی یه لیست از اینا بنویسی و یواش یواش ترکشون کنی.سخت ترین گام به نظرم همینه.
کلاس کنکور:یا شاید کلاس آنلاین یا دی وی دی.یکی دو درس که ضعیفی،یا دید بدی بهش داری،یا ازش میترسی رو حتما کلاس برو.اینجوری فکر نکن معلم هرچی میگه تو خیلی سبز هست پس به درد نمیخوره.
کلاس مزیت های زیادی داره،بخش بزرگی از آموزش و یادگیری انجام میشه،درس خوندن به شدت منظم میشه و مجبوری با استاد پیش بری،آزمون ها و کوییز ها و پرسش های احتمالی کلاسی تورو مجبور به خوندن میکنه،از همه مهمتر اینکه کتاب های کمک آموزشی مجبورن تا جای ممکن کامل باشن،درحالیکه شاید خیلی از نکاتش اصلا به دردت نخورن.معلم میاد بهترین و لازمترین نکات رو برای حل تست بهت میگه.دیگه نیازی نیست بری ۷۰۰ صفحه عربی بخونی.
در کل در حد یکی دوتا کلاس،میتونه خیلی کمکت بکنه.

ان شالله که موفق باشی.بدون شک شهامت زیادی داری که حاضری به خاطر هدفت،یک سال دیگه سختی بکشی

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام داداش.
> 
> ۱-والا نمیدونم چی بگم.دکتر میتونه کمکت کنه.ولی یه چیزی بهت بگم.مسیر تو برای رسیدن به رشته دلخواهت،از همین مباحث مزخرف میگذره.هرکدوم از همین درسا،میتونن کمکت کنن که رتبه خوبی بگیری.من واقعا عاشق عربی ام مثلا.چون نقش خیلی مثبتی تو رتبم داشت.یا مثلا عاشق سخت ترین فصلای شیمی ام.چون تو زمان کنکورم،همین مباحث سخت بودن که بقیه رو میترسوندن و منو به رشته دلخواهم نزدیک میکردن.
> پس دیدتو نسبت به درسا عوض کن،هر مبحث سخت و دشوار و مزخرفت،یه boost محسوب میشه برای تو و موفقیت تو وگرنه درسای ساده رو که هر ننه قمری میخونه و مزیتی برای تو محسوب نمیشه.
> 
> ۲-برای پشت کنکور موندن،چندتا مطلب واقعا موثره.
> حفظ روحیه:فشار بیشتری از سوی خانواده و دوستان و فامیل بهت وارد میشه.باید سعی کنی بیخیال باشی و فقط کارتو بکنی.
> استرس از نتیجه کار:استرس نتیجه،تو سال دوم بیشتر از سال اول میاد سراغت چون یه جورایی فرصت های آخرته.منتهی من یه چیزی به عنوان برادر بهت میگم.همیشه هم به دوستای کنکوریم همین حرفو میزنم.حسرت یه چیزی در گذشته به خاطر تلاش نکردست نه نتیجه.من بهت قول میدم اگه همه تلاشت روبکنی،فارق از نتیجه،هیچ پشیمونی و حسرتی در آینده نخواهی داشت.
> ساعت مطالعه:سعی کن ساعت مطالعه (بالا) و (مداوم) داشته باشی.ساعت کافی نیست ولی قطعا لازمه
> ...


ممنونم از شما . ایشالا که شما هم موفق باشین . من اگه این حال بدم حل بشه میتونم تصمیم بگیرم . اما اصلا این حال بد نمیزاره تصمیم بگیرم

----------


## Amirsh23

> از میانگین 30 به میانگین 80 (((به کسی نگو ولی چندبار هم 100 زدم))
> 
> روش= درس خوندم


سلام. ادبیات درس به درس کار میکردی؟منظورم تست درس به درس اینا هستش

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام. ادبیات درس به درس کار میکردی؟منظورم تست درس به درس اینا هستش


سلام

نه....موضوعی میخوندم

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام عزیزان . من تصمیم گرفتم یه سال دیگه پشت بمونم و واسه سه رشته تلاش کنم . یه چنتا سوال داشتم ازتون
> 
> 1- اولیش اینکه من یکم حالم بده و نمیدونم میترسم یا حالت تهوع دارم . میل به غذا هم ندارم . میخوام ببینم طبیعیه یا نه . اصن به فکر کنکور سال بعد یا تستا یا اون مباحث مضخرف میفتم یجوری میشم . شما هم اینجوری بودین یا نه؟
> 
> 
> 2- اگه میشه از تجربیاتتون و اینکه چیکارا کردین واسه سال دوم که باعث شد بهتر نتیجه بگیرین برام بنویسین . واقعا بهش نیاز دارم
> 
> ممنون میشم تجربیاتتونو برام بگین . نظر تک تکتون برام مهمه و منت میزارین سرم اگه برام توضیح بدین .


1)نه اینطوری نبودم و به نظرم شما یی که اینطوری میشید سال اول واقعا زور خودتونو زدید و همه چی رو خوندین که اینجوری میشید که اگه اینطوریه خیلی بیشتر در مورد موندن فکر کنین و از مشاور هم سوال بپرسید ممکنه که مطالب تکراری بشه و نتونین بخونین (دیدم که میگم دوستم سال اول 1600 منطقه 1 آورد موند برای سال دوم 4000 شد موند سال سوم شد 1500 سال چهرمش شد 3500 سال پنجم کلا کنکو رنداد رفت ترکیه با پول باباش داره مهندسی میخونه سمپادی هم بود 
2)رتبه ام بهتر نشد و تا الآن پشت موندم ولی من یه سری مشکلاتی داشتم که نمیخوندم و هر وقت خوندم واقعا نتیجه گرفتم ولی در کل پشت کنکوریها دو جورن یا میترکونن و عالی میشه رتبه شون یا اینکه گند میزنن و رتبه شون حتی بد تر میشه 
پشت کنکور موندن خیلی سخته واقعا خیلی خیلی سخت
بپا توچا له چوله ها نیافتی و انگار نه انگار سال دومته مثل سال اول پر قدرت بخون برای درس هایی هم که قوی هستی و پارسال خوندی منبع سنگین تر تهیه کن کار کن

----------


## Mobin.

> 1)نه اینطوری نبودم و به نظرم شما یی که اینطوری میشید سال اول واقعا زور خودتونو زدید و همه چی رو خوندین که اینجوری میشید که اگه اینطوریه خیلی بیشتر در مورد موندن فکر کنین و از مشاور هم سوال بپرسید ممکنه که مطالب تکراری بشه و نتونین بخونین (دیدم که میگم دوستم سال اول 1600 منطقه 1 آورد موند برای سال دوم 4000 شد موند سال سوم شد 1500 سال چهرمش شد 3500 سال پنجم کلا کنکو رنداد رفت ترکیه با پول باباش داره مهندسی میخونه سمپادی هم بود 
> 2)رتبه ام بهتر نشد و تا الآن پشت موندم ولی من یه سری مشکلاتی داشتم که نمیخوندم و هر وقت خوندم واقعا نتیجه گرفتم ولی در کل پشت کنکوریها دو جورن یا میترکونن و عالی میشه رتبه شون یا اینکه گند میزنن و رتبه شون حتی بد تر میشه 
> پشت کنکور موندن خیلی سخته واقعا خیلی خیلی سخت
> بپا توچا له چوله ها نیافتی و انگار نه انگار سال دومته مثل سال اول پر قدرت بخون برای درس هایی هم که قوی هستی و پارسال خوندی منبع سنگین تر تهیه کن کار کن


واقعیتش بله . درسته اون 3 ماه اخرو تقریبن نخوندم و روزی دو سه ساعت میخوندم . ولی خیلیا بهم میگن که اون رتبه حقت نیس و بمون و بهترش کن . اما این حال فکر نکنم با اینکه یه رشته ای بزنم که نه علاقه دارم نه پولی توش هست خوبتر بشه . مثلا من الان در ایده آل ترین حالت پرستاری میارم و فرهنگیان . من سال دیگه رتبم دوبرابرم بشه بازم میارم اینارو . میخوام شانسمو امتحان کنم . درضمن اکثر دوستانم چه تو انجمن چه تو جاهای دیگه میگن پشت کنکور  موندن سخته . خب قرار نیس آسون باشه . اگه آسون بود که اسمش پشت کنکور موندن نبود .

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام عزیزان . من تصمیم گرفتم یه سال دیگه پشت بمونم و واسه سه رشته تلاش کنم . یه چنتا سوال داشتم ازتون
> 
> 1- اولیش اینکه من یکم حالم بده و نمیدونم میترسم یا حالت تهوع دارم . میل به غذا هم ندارم . میخوام ببینم طبیعیه یا نه . اصن به فکر کنکور سال بعد یا تستا یا اون مباحث مضخرف میفتم یجوری میشم . شما هم اینجوری بودین یا نه؟
> 
> 
> 2- اگه میشه از تجربیاتتون و اینکه چیکارا کردین واسه سال دوم که باعث شد بهتر نتیجه بگیرین برام بنویسین . واقعا بهش نیاز دارم
> 
> ممنون میشم تجربیاتتونو برام بگین . نظر تک تکتون برام مهمه و منت میزارین سرم اگه برام توضیح بدین .


مبین ...تا اونجایی که یادمه گفته بودی ساعت مطالعه ات رو  اندازه نمیگرفتی 

نمیگم این کار کاملن اشتباهه......ولی بهت پیشنهاد میکنم برای امسال یه دفتربرنامه ربزی بخر و ساعت مطالعه رو توش یادداشت کن تا بهت توی منظم تر خوندن و مستمر خوندن کمک کننده باشه
من خودم توی سال پشت کنکوریم تعداد تست هام روهم یادداشت میکردم و مجموع هرهفته رو میچسبوندم روی دیوار اتاقم تا یادم باشه که مثل سال قبل توی تست زدن کم کاری نکنم

----------


## Colonius

حاجی برو استارت بزن برا اون 18 19 مهر قلم همه چی خود به خود درست میشهفقظ قبل شروغ کردن ، بشین فک کن چرا اینطوری شد یه جا بنویس بزن حلو چشمت همیشه جلو چشمت باشه انجامشون ندی+ اونایی باید میکردی و نکردی هم انجام بدی

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali.psy





سلام 

اول اینکه دلیل کسی که پشت مونده باید واقع بینانه بدونه چرا؟چیشد اینطور شد امسال تکرار نکنه راههای دیگه با شیوه غلط همون روش های سالهای قبل کنکور دادنه منتهی با روش دیگه پس اساس غلطه از اول
دوم اینکه میل به غذا نداشتن +تهوع و ترس ترس از سال بعد و فشار های داخلی از طرف خانواده و بقیه و مقایسه همکلاسی ها اینو ایجاد میکنه که تو چیزی نخوری و تا حدی عادیه

سوم کسایی پشت موندن و موفق شدن که امسال رک و راست تصمیم گرفتن بخون و سمت فضای مجازیم کمتر برن و درگیر نشن


دوستان که میخوان پشت کنکوری بشن این نوشته واقعا مهمه ها که گفتم‌ ظاهرا شاید ساده بنظر برسه اما در اصل نه برای ایشون که جواب ندادن نگفتما کلی برای دوستان بود لازم به توضیح بیشتر بود بگید بیشتر توضیح  میدم*

----------


## Ali.psy

*پشت کنکور موندن یک مساله پیچیده ایه و برای هرکس میتونه متفاوت باشه و اصلا نمیشه گفت به صورت کلی این کار خوبه یا نه؟! میتونه شمارو به نتیجه دلخواه برسونه یا نه؟! 

از بدی های پشت کنکور موندن اینه که
شما یک سال باید به تنهایی درس بخونی و شاید توی این مسیر خیلی خسته بشی ولی کسی نیست که با تو همدردی کنه ...
ترس دوباره نتیجه نگرفتن ، میتونه خیلی آزار دهنده باشه و حتی همین درس تو اکثر بچه ها باعث ناامیدی و بیخیالی میشه و کلا وسط سال درس خوندن رو رها میکنن!

از بدی های دیگه اش اگر بخوام بگم 
اینه که ممکنه تو سال جدید تغییراتی توی کتاب درسی ، نحوه سوال دادن و خیلی چیزای دیگه ایجاد بشه که وفق دادن با شرایط جدید میتونه خیلی سخت باشه...

ولی این موضوع خوبی های خودشم داره
فکر کن که تو سال اول با رتبه ۲۰۰۰۰ اصلا نمیتونستی به رشته مورد علاقت فکر کنی و باید برای همیشه اونو رها میکردی ولی پشت کنکور موندی و درس خوندی و الان با رتبه ۱۰۰۰ داری تو رشته مورد علاقه ات تحصیل میکنی ...
می بینی چقدر لذت بخشه!
لذت رسیدن به هدف و نشون دادن به همه که دیدین من تونستم؟! 

آره دوست من!
پشت کنکور موندن سختی داره ولی اگر ارادشو داشته باشی و بتونی تمام یک سال رو بدون ناامیدی درس بخونی ، میتونه تورو به هدفت برسونه و این رسیدن به هدف انقدر لذت بخشه که شک نکن تمام اون سختی هارو از یادت میبره!*

----------


## Mobin.

> مبین ...تا اونجایی که یادمه گفته بودی ساعت مطالعه ات رو  اندازه نمیگرفتی 
> 
> نمیگم این کار کاملن اشتباهه......ولی بهت پیشنهاد میکنم برای امسال یه دفتربرنامه ربزی بخر و ساعت مطالعه رو توش یادداشت کن تا بهت توی منظم تر خوندن و مستمر خوندن کمک کننده باشه
> من خودم توی سال پشت کنکوریم تعداد تست هام روهم یادداشت میکردم و مجموع هرهفته رو میچسبوندم روی دیوار اتاقم تا یادم باشه که مثل سال قبل توی تست زدن کم کاری نکنم


اره داداش . درسته ترازامو میبرد بالا اما امسال باید یکمی جدی تر باشم . 

احتمالا هم تست هم ساعت مطالعه رو بنویسم . البته اگه تصمیم نهایی شه . فعلا حالم خوش نیس واقعیتش

----------


## Mobin.

> حاجی برو استارت بزن برا اون 18 19 مهر قلم همه چی خود به خود درست میشهفقظ قبل شروغ کردن ، بشین فک کن چرا اینطوری شد یه جا بنویس بزن حلو چشمت همیشه جلو چشمت باشه انجامشون ندی+ اونایی باید میکردی و نکردی هم انجام بدی


داداش اخه وضعیت من مثل اونی نیس که مثلا دندان میخواسته و امسال نیورده . وضعیت من اینجوریه که من کلا نمیدونم چی میخوام . و چرا میخوام پشت بمونم . و اصلا چرا میخوام نمونم . کلا اینروزا یکم حالم خوب نیس . باید بهتر بشم تا تصمیممو بگیرم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> داداش اخه وضعیت من مثل اونی نیس که مثلا دندان میخواسته و امسال نیورده . وضعیت من اینجوریه که من کلا نمیدونم چی میخوام . و چرا میخوام پشت بمونم . و اصلا چرا میخوام نمونم . کلا اینروزا یکم حالم خوب نیس . باید بهتر بشم تا تصمیممو بگیرم


داداش هیچ کس بهتر از من حال بدت رو درک نمیکنه.....پس بهت میگم بعداز انتخاب رشته جدی شروع کن....دیگه منتظر جواب انتخاب رشته نشین

این حال بدت با دست رو دست گذاشتن رفع نمیشه....همین که دوباره شروع کنی کم کم خودش کمرنگ میشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> واقعیتش بله . درسته اون 3 ماه اخرو تقریبن نخوندم و روزی دو سه ساعت میخوندم . ولی خیلیا بهم میگن که اون رتبه حقت نیس و بمون و بهترش کن . اما این حال فکر نکنم با اینکه یه رشته ای بزنم که نه علاقه دارم نه پولی توش هست خوبتر بشه . مثلا من الان در ایده آل ترین حالت پرستاری میارم و فرهنگیان . من سال دیگه رتبم دوبرابرم بشه بازم میارم اینارو . میخوام شانسمو امتحان کنم . درضمن اکثر دوستانم چه تو انجمن چه تو جاهای دیگه میگن پشت کنکور  موندن سخته . خب قرار نیس آسون باشه . اگه آسون بود که اسمش پشت کنکور موندن نبود .


شانست رو امتحان کنی ؟
عزیزم کنکور تخم مرغ شانسی نیست 
اگه ارزش خودتو میدونی و علاقه داری به رشته ای و میخوای پاش وایستی اصلا محل نده به حرف هیچ کس و پرقدرت بخوان و مطمئن باش بهش میرسی
ولی اگه دنبال پولی راه های بهتر از درس خوندنم هست 
در مورد پشت کنکور موندنم هیچ کس نمیتونه بهتر از خودت تو رو راهنمایی کنه اگه دیدی خیلی برات سخته نهایت یه جلسه با یه مشاور حرف بزن 
واقعیت اش من خودم عاشق رشته ام هستم و حتی از اونایی که لیسانس گرفتن تو رتشه مهندسی کامپیوتر من بیشتر بلدم برنامه نویسی و کامپیوتر رو ولی نیاز دارم به مدرک دانشگاه برتر تا بتونم اپلای کنم برای همینم پاش وایستادم اگه تو هم هدفت دقیقا مشخصه تمرکزت رو ازش برندار دیر یا زود داره ولی سوخت سوز نداره این یادت باشه همیشه

----------


## BRUH

1- اصلا به سال پیش و رتبت فکر نکن فکر کن کلا کنکور ندادی تا حالا
اینو من دارم میگم که تازه 22 هزار بودم  :Yahoo (4): 
حالا ممکنه بعضیا تو رتبه شما مغرور شن بگن ما که رتبمون خوبه خیلی نیاز نیست تلاش کنیم  :Yahoo (21): 

2-آدمای منفی رو از زندگیت حذف کن هر کسی که فکر میکنی ذهنت رو به هم میریزه و باعث میشه درس نخونی

3- سرگرمی حساب شده داشته باش و افراطی تفریطی نباش

4- تحت تاثیر هر مشاوری قرار نگیر یا یه مشاور انتخاب کن کلا با اون برو یا کلا خودت بخون

5- بترکون مبین جان خیلی دوست داریم  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mobin.

> داداش هیچ کس بهتر از من حال بدت رو درک نمیکنه.....پس بهت میگم بعداز انتخاب رشته جدی شروع کن....دیگه منتظر جواب انتخاب رشته نشین
> 
> این حال بدت با دست رو دست گذاشتن رفع نمیشه....همین که دوباره شروع کنی کم کم خودش کمرنگ میشه


اگه بخوام بمونم که 90 درصد احتمالش هست احتمالا از شنبه شروع کنم . بازم ممنونم ازت که کمک میکنی داداش . این حرفات خودش خیلی حسابه .  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mobin.

> شانست رو امتحان کنی ؟
> عزیزم کنکور تخم مرغ شانسی نیست 
> اگه ارزش خودتو میدونی و علاقه داری به رشته ای و میخوای پاش وایستی اصلا محل نده به حرف هیچ کس و پرقدرت بخوان و مطمئن باش بهش میرسی
> ولی اگه دنبال پولی راه های بهتر از درس خوندنم هست 
> در مورد پشت کنکور موندنم هیچ کس نمیتونه بهتر از خودت تو رو راهنمایی کنه اگه دیدی خیلی برات سخته نهایت یه جلسه با یه مشاور حرف بزن 
> واقعیت اش من خودم عاشق رشته ام هستم و حتی از اونایی که لیسانس گرفتن تو رتشه مهندسی کامپیوتر من بیشتر بلدم برنامه نویسی و کامپیوتر رو ولی نیاز دارم به مدرک دانشگاه برتر تا بتونم اپلای کنم برای همینم پاش وایستادم اگه تو هم هدفت دقیقا مشخصه تمرکزت رو ازش برندار دیر یا زود داره ولی سوخت سوز نداره این یادت باشه همیشه


نگفتم که همینطوری بمونم ببینم چی میشه . میخوام ببینم میتونم با تلاش و برنامه ریزی بیارم یا نه . اگه نیارم فوقش میفهمم پشت موندن اشتباهه و همون رشته ای که الان قبولمو میزنم و میرم . فوقش کمتر حسرت میخورم تو آینده

----------


## Mobin.

> 1- اصلا به سال پیش و رتبت فکر نکن فکر کن کلا کنکور ندادی تا حالا
> اینو من دارم میگم که تازه 22 هزار بودم 
> حالا ممکنه بعضیا تو رتبه شما مغرور شن بگن ما که رتبمون خوبه خیلی نیاز نیست تلاش کنیم 
> 
> 2-آدمای منفی رو از زندگیت حذف کن هر کسی که فکر میکنی ذهنت رو به هم میریزه و باعث میشه درس نخونی
> 
> 3- سرگرمی حساب شده داشته باش و افراطی تفریطی نباش
> 
> 4- تحت تاثیر هر مشاوری قرار نگیر یا یه مشاور انتخاب کن کلا با اون برو یا کلا خودت بخون
> ...


ممنونم ازت . بنظرتون کلاس و مشاوره نیازه حتما /؟ یا ادم خودشم میتونه موفق شه؟

5- چشم عزیزم . منم همگی شماهارو دوس دارم . :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Paradox2020

> سلام عزیزان . من تصمیم گرفتم یه سال دیگه پشت بمونم و واسه سه رشته تلاش کنم . یه چنتا سوال داشتم ازتون
> 
> 1- اولیش اینکه من یکم حالم بده و نمیدونم میترسم یا حالت تهوع دارم . میل به غذا هم ندارم . میخوام ببینم طبیعیه یا نه . اصن به فکر کنکور سال بعد یا تستا یا اون مباحث مضخرف میفتم یجوری میشم . شما هم اینجوری بودین یا نه؟
> 
> 
> 2- اگه میشه از تجربیاتتون و اینکه چیکارا کردین واسه سال دوم که باعث شد بهتر نتیجه بگیرین برام بنویسین . واقعا بهش نیاز دارم
> 
> ممنون میشم تجربیاتتونو برام بگین . نظر تک تکتون برام مهمه و منت میزارین سرم اگه برام توضیح بدین .


_  من نمیتونم راهنمایی کنم. چون نه در حدی ام که بتونم کسیو راهنمایی کنم و  هم اینکه دوستان حرفای خیلی قشنگ و مفید و خوبی زدن بهت..._ 
*ولی فقط خواستم بگم امیدوارم به اون چیزی که میخوای برسی* 
_اگر که موندی، سال دیگه توی تک یا دورقمی ها ببینیمت و مصاحبه تو ببینیم و کیف کنیم_

----------


## Ramona20

سلام 
۳ ساله پشت کنکورم ، ۹۹ با تلاش زیادی ک داشتم امیدوار بودم ب هدفم برسم ولی  نشد ...باز محکم برای ۱۴۰۰ بلند میشم و روی نقاط ضعف از جمله ریاضی و فیزیک تمرکز میکنم ...ولی همینکه میگرم جلو این درسا رو حالم یجوری بهم میخوره  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Ramona20

سلام ۱۴۰۰ میشه چهارمین سال کنکورم  
سال اول چیزی نخوندم 
سال دوم محرومیت داشتم 
سال سوم ک ۹۹ بود حسابی تلاش کردم میانگین مطالعه ۱۳ ساعت داشتم و مث شما مجاز ب فرهنگیان و پرستاری و ... شدم ولی من هدفم دندان دانشگاه تهرانه و براش میجنگم و اینکه پشت کنکوریم مهم نیست فقط کار روی نقاط ضعف مهمه  
یه چن روز بعد مطمئنم حالت خوب میشه چون تجربه همچین چیزی داشتم و تازگیا خوب شدم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ramona20

کلاس برای درسی ک ضعف داری نیازه بنظرم ، چون خودم میخوام برای ریاضی و فیزیک برم کلاس تا تقویت بشن ....ولی مشاور بستگی ب خودت داره ک چقد میتونی تنهایی و با برنامه پیش بری ...البته پیدا کردن مشاور خوب و دلسوز باز خیلی سخته ...  چون من چندین مشاور داشتم ولی ضعفامو اونطور ک خودم تشخیص دادم بهم نگفتن متاسفانه و بیشتر پولکی بودن ....

----------


## BRUH

> ممنونم ازت . بنظرتون کلاس و مشاوره نیازه حتما /؟ یا ادم خودشم میتونه موفق شه؟
> 
> 5- چشم عزیزم . منم همگی شماهارو دوس دارم .


برا کلاس اگه درسی ضعیفی حتما برو
البته من حس میکنم فقط عربی ریاضی و شیمی نیازه بقیه رو با تست باید یا گرفت

مشاوره هم بد نیست ولی بعضی اوقات مشکل پیش میاد با مشاور  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی خب اگه بری و گوش کنی بنظرم خوبه فقط به شرطی که مشاورش درست حسابی باشه

----------


## Mobin.

> _  من نمیتونم راهنمایی کنم. چون نه در حدی ام که بتونم کسیو راهنمایی کنم و  هم اینکه دوستان حرفای خیلی قشنگ و مفید و خوبی زدن بهت..._ 
> *ولی فقط خواستم بگم امیدوارم به اون چیزی که میخوای برسی* 
> _اگر که موندی، سال دیگه توی تک یا دورقمی ها ببینیمت و مصاحبه تو ببینیم و کیف کنیم_


ایشالا . ممنونم ازت :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mobin.

> برا کلاس اگه درسی ضعیفی حتما برو
> البته من حس میکنم فقط عربی ریاضی و شیمی نیازه بقیه رو با تست باید یا گرفت
> 
> مشاوره هم بد نیست ولی بعضی اوقات مشکل پیش میاد با مشاور 
> ولی خب اگه بری و گوش کنی بنظرم خوبه فقط به شرطی که مشاورش درست حسابی باشه


ممنونم بابت اطلاعاتی که در اختیارم گذاشتی . دمت گرم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## 1400 boy

> از میانگین 30 به میانگین 80 (((به کسی نگو ولی چندبار هم 100 زدم))
> 
> روش= درس خوندم


سلام داداش منم میخوام بمونم واس 1400 ولی با رتبه ی داغون 65000
مطمعنم میتونم پزشکی بیارم 
میشه شما بگی برای سال دوم مشاور داشتی یانه و اگر داشتی کی بودن 
منابعتم واس ریاضی میگی و زیست و فیزیک و شیمی [/hide][/hide]

----------


## nikman

لطفا 15تا رشته ی متفاوتی که دوستشون داری و طبق شرایطی که دراون هستی،اولویت بندی شده باشه.
صفر و صد بودن خوب نیست یعنی این که بگی فقط رشته اولی میارم یا هیچی دیگه!!
همه انسان ها،علاقشون ابعاد زیادی داره.بدی قضیه اینه که ما چسبیدیم فقط به یک نوع رشته!
این ویژگی:صفر یا صد بودن،بدترین ضرر رو به عمر و جوانی و زندگیمون میزنه :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Mobin.

> لطفا 15تا رشته ی متفاوتی که دوستشون داری و طبق شرایطی که دراون هستی،اولویت بندی شده باشه.
> صفر و صد بودن خوب نیست یعنی این که بگی فقط رشته اولی میارم یا هیچی دیگه!!
> همه انسان ها،علاقشون ابعاد زیادی داره.بدی قضیه اینه که ما چسبیدیم فقط به یک نوع رشته!
> این ویژگی:صفر یا صد بودن،بدترین ضرر رو به عمر و جوانی و زندگیمون میزنه


من کلا هیچ رشته ای رو جز معلمی دوست ندارم . و رشته ای که شما توش توی 30 سالگی کلا 5 تومن حقوق بگیری و مجبور باشی بعد از ظهراتم بری کلاس خصوصی بزاری تا به زور پول یه پرستار یا فیزیو تراپ رو که توی ماه کمتر از تو کار میکنه رو دربیاری حتی اگه دوستشم داشته باشی که زده میشی

----------


## Mahdis79

> 1_حال بد...عادیه...کم وزیاد میشه ولی همراه همیشگی یه پشت کنکوریه...منم بعداز کنکور 98 یه حالتی داشتم که روحم رو از بدنم کشیدن بیرون...یه حالت سرگیجه مانند یه خستگی بی نهایتی رو حس میکردم...انگار صدنفر با لگد از روم رد شده بودن...ولی با وجود اون همه حس وحال منفی کارم رو با یکی از نقاط ضعف اصلیم شروع کردم یعنی ریاضی....نه میشه گفت بی خیال این حال و هوا باش خودش درست میشه و نه میشه گفت خودت رو توش غرق کن...فقط سعی کن توی یه محدوده نگه داریش ...برای شروع دوباره اول اون کاری رو که توی صفحه اول تاپیک 7سال کنکورتجربی گفتم انجام بده...بعد از اون سعی کن گذشته رو رها کنی...وزنه هایی رو که روی افکارت سنگینی میکنه رها کن...به ساختن یه سال جدید پراز موفقیت امیدوار باش
> من بعداز کنکور سال قبلم همه ی اون حس وحال بد رو تبدیل به نفرت وخشم کردم تا جایی که اولین آزمون بعداز کنکور رو به نیت انتقام گرفتن دادم...توی اون آزمون جهش تراز 1000 تایی پیدا کردم....از تراز 6هزار رفتم تو7هزار
> 
> 2_تصمیم گرفتم توی سال دوم نقاط ضعفم رو ماسمالی نکنم بلکه باهاشون رودرو بشم... از فرار کردن خسته شده بودم ...قبلن همیشه از تست زیاد زدن فرار میکردم ولی سال دوم به تدریج تعداد تست هام رو بالا بردم....از منفی بافی قبل از آزمون و سرجلسه آزمون خسته شده بودم سال دوم تصمیم گرفتم افکارم رو بیشتر کنترل کنم....از اینکه همش خودم رو با دیگران مقایسه کنم کلافه شده بودم سال دوم تلاش کردم روی عملکرد خودم متمرکز بشم....از شکست هایی که تجربه کرده بودم برای پیشرفت استفاده کردم مثلن با خراب کردن عمومی های 98 فهمیدم لازم دارم ترتیب پاسخگویی عمومی ها رو تغییر بدم و درصد بهتر عمومی های امسالم رو مدیون اون تصمیم هستم
> بزرگترین دردسر یه پشت کنکوری تکراری بودن دروس و زیاد بودن زمان آزادش هست که باعث میشه درس خوندنش استمرار نداشته باشه و ذهنش همواره دنبال راه فرار از درس بگرده...باید خیلی حواست به این عامل باشه...اگه توی سال پشت کنکوریت استمرار نداشته باشی شک نکن نتیجه نمیگیری....لازم نیست همیشه بالای 10 ساعت بخونی ولی لازمه حداقل 8 ساعت رو مستمر بخونی
> توی روش درس خوندنت یه تنوعی ایجاد کن 
> عادت های بد گذشته ات رو به حداقل برسون و تکرارشون نکن
> توی سال پشت کنکور ممکنه حتی ار طرز نگاه دیگران هم ناراحت بشی ولی خودت رو درگیرش نکن
> به هیچ عنوان به نتیجه کنکور آینده و کنکور گذشته ات فکر نکن....این که قراره چی بشه یا چی نشه....فقط روی همون روزی که دراختیار داری تمرکز کن تا بهترین عملکرد رو توی همون 24 ساعت داشته باشی
> ...


ببخشید شما زیست و چجوری میخوندید؟
من اول درسنامه خیلی سبز رو میخوندم و بعد تست کار میکردم 
میشه راهنماییم کنید؟و اینکه چه منبعی خوبه؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ببخشید شما زیست و چجوری میخوندید؟
> من اول درسنامه خیلی سبز رو میخوندم و بعد تست کار میکردم 
> میشه راهنماییم کنید؟و اینکه چه منبعی خوبه؟


اگه بخوام کلی بگم.....مهم ترین نکته اینه که زیست رو هرروز توی برنامه داشته باشید و مستمر بخونید و دورمرورتون زیاد باشه
بخش ها و مفاهیمی رو که خوب متوجه نشدید رو نادیده نگیرید و ماسمالی نکنید....مثلن خیلی از بچه ها توی مباحث گیاهی وجانوری انقدر به خودشون تلقین میکنن که هیچی نمیفهمن دیگه بی خیالش میشن.

من روشم یادگیریم توی زیست بیشتر  نوشتن خط فکری هام و مرور زیاد همونا بود....توی هفته های آخر کنکور برای زیست فقط همین خط فکری ها رو مرور کردم.
تست تکراری توی زیست زیاد بزنید....باید نکات و مفاهیم مهم همیشه توی ذهنتون حک شده باشه.

منابع....به نظرم خیلی سبز و گاج خوبن....من خودم خیلی سبز رو بیشتر دوست داشتم....هرچند هم خیلی سبز کارکردم هم گاج

----------


## lucifer1

> من کلا هیچ رشته ای رو جز معلمی دوست ندارم . و رشته ای که شما توش توی 30 سالگی کلا 5 تومن حقوق بگیری و مجبور باشی بعد از ظهراتم بری کلاس خصوصی بزاری تا به زور پول یه پرستار یا فیزیو تراپ رو که توی ماه کمتر از تو کار میکنه رو دربیاری حتی اگه دوستشم داشته باشی که زده میشی


میتونید یک عکس از درصداتون و رتبتون بدید ؟ من هم یک سال پشت کنکور بودم وبا حسو حاله شما آشنا هستم اما با همه سختیاش امسال به هدفم رسیدم. خوشحال میشم بتونم کمکی کنم  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام داداش منم میخوام بمونم واس 1400 ولی با رتبه ی داغون 65000
> مطمعنم میتونم پزشکی بیارم 
> میشه شما بگی برای سال دوم مشاور داشتی یانه و اگر داشتی کی بودن 
> منابعتم واس ریاضی میگی و زیست و فیزیک و شیمی [/hide][/hide]




سلام رفیق

من کلن مشاور نداشتم و کلاس کنکور هم نرفتم

منابع رو توی تاپیک های دیگه هم بچه ها نظراتشون رو گفتن و خیلی هاش هم از منابعی که من داشتم بهترن

منابع خودم رو اینجا گفتم اگه خواستی برو یه نگاه بنداز *اولین ثابت قدمان انجمن در گزارش کار روزانه تا کنکور۹۹*

برات آرزوی موفقیت میکنم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mahdis79

> اگه بخوام کلی بگم.....مهم ترین نکته اینه که زیست رو هرروز توی برنامه داشته باشید و مستمر بخونید و دورمرورتون زیاد باشه
> بخش ها و مفاهیمی رو که خوب متوجه نشدید رو نادیده نگیرید و ماسمالی نکنید....مثلن خیلی از بچه ها توی مباحث گیاهی وجانوری انقدر به خودشون تلقین میکنن که هیچی نمیفهمن دیگه بی خیالش میشن.
> 
> من روشم یادگیریم توی زیست بیشتر  نوشتن خط فکری هام و مرور زیاد همونا بود....توی هفته های آخر کنکور برای زیست فقط همین خط فکری ها رو مرور کردم.
> تست تکراری توی زیست زیاد بزنید....باید نکات و مفاهیم مهم همیشه توی ذهنتون حک شده باشه.
> 
> منابع....به نظرم خیلی سبز و گاج خوبن....من خودم خیلی سبز رو بیشتر دوست داشتم....هرچند هم خیلی سبز کارکردم هم گاج


چجوری دوتا منبع رو کار کردید؟
مثلا خیلی سبز رو تموم کردید بعد رفتید سراغ گاج؟؟ درسنامه هر دو رو خوندید؟؟
میشه یه توضیحی بدید

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> چجوری دوتا منبع رو کار کردید؟
> مثلا خیلی سبز رو تموم کردید بعد رفتید سراغ گاج؟؟ درسنامه هر دو رو خوندید؟؟


من برای کنکور نزدیک به 3 سال درس خوندم....به نظرت توی این سه سال فقط باید یه کتاب میخوندم :Yahoo (22): 

اوایل گاج داشتم بعدش خیلی سبز خریدم

----------


## nikman

> من کلا هیچ رشته ای رو جز معلمی دوست ندارم . و رشته ای که شما توش توی 30 سالگی کلا 5 تومن حقوق بگیری و مجبور باشی بعد از ظهراتم بری کلاس خصوصی بزاری تا به زور پول یه پرستار یا فیزیو تراپ رو که توی ماه کمتر از تو کار میکنه رو دربیاری حتی اگه دوستشم داشته باشی که زده میشی


معلمی هم داریم که دانش آموزا واسه یک ساعت کلاسش،سر و دست میشکونن.و میرن توی صف انتظار ماهانه تا نوبتشون بشه.
معلمی که پول پارو می کنه.
معلم داریم تا معلم. :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mobin.

> میتونید یک عکس از درصداتون و رتبتون بدید ؟ من هم یک سال پشت کنکور بودم وبا حسو حاله شما آشنا هستم اما با همه سختیاش امسال به هدفم رسیدم. خوشحال میشم بتونم کمکی کنم




خیلی ممنونم ازتون . فقط میشه بهم بگین که این حس ترس و دلهره و استرس زیاد که دارم و بعد از بیدار شدن از خواب هم تشدید میشه توی کل 8 ماه قراره اینجوری بشم اما یا بعد یکی دو آزمون اوکی میشه؟

----------


## Mobin.

> معلمی هم داریم که دانش آموزا واسه یک ساعت کلاسش،سر و دست میشکونن.و میرن توی صف انتظار ماهانه تا نوبتشون بشه.
> معلمی که پول پارو می کنه.
> معلم داریم تا معلم.


خب این نمونه های خوبو داریم . اما خب اینا بشرطیه شما به یه رشته خیلی خیلی علاقه  داشته باشی . وقتی من و امثال من کلا به هیچ رشته تجربی علاقه خاصی نداریم چی؟

----------


## Bahar1377

> خب این نمونه های خوبو داریم . اما خب اینا بشرطیه شما به یه رشته خیلی خیلی علاقه  داشته باشی . وقتی من و امثال من کلا به هیچ رشته تجربی علاقه خاصی نداریم چی؟


آقا مبین میشه یه راهنمایی درباره زبان به من بکنی. درصد زبانت عااالیه.میخوام زبانمو قوی کنم ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## Bahar1377

> خب این نمونه های خوبو داریم . اما خب اینا بشرطیه شما به یه رشته خیلی خیلی علاقه  داشته باشی . وقتی من و امثال من کلا به هیچ رشته تجربی علاقه خاصی نداریم چی؟


ببین واقعا به نظر من معلمی به درد اقایون نمیخوره.البته اگه یه رشته شاخ بخونی بعد استاد کنکور بشی خیییبلی هم عالیه. مثل دکتر آرامفر ، مرادی، شهاب اناری و....عدم علاقه به رشته های تجربی برمیگرده به انتخاب رشته غلط دوران دبیرستان.یعنی به رشته های شناور مثل مدیریت ها و روانشناسی علاقه نداری؟؟؟!!!بچه های تجربی شیمی دانشگاه شریف هم میتونند بزنند. حتما که نباید پیرا پزشکی رفت‌.

----------


## Mobin.

> ببین واقعا به نظر من معلمی به درد اقایون نمیخوره.البته اگه یه رشته شاخ بخونی بعد استاد کنکور بشی خیییبلی هم عالیه. مثل دکتر آرامفر ، مرادی، شهاب اناری و....عدم علاقه به رشته های تجربی برمیگرده به انتخاب رشته غلط دوران دبیرستان.یعنی به رشته های شناور مثل مدیریت ها و روانشناسی علاقه نداری؟؟؟!!!بچه های تجربی شیمی دانشگاه شریف هم میتونند بزنند. حتما که نباید پیرا پزشکی رفت‌.


خب اینجوری که میگن این رشته ها بازار کار نداره خب . همون پیرا پزشکیاشم خرابه بازارش . شما فرض کن من میخواستم مثلا پرستاری بزنم رفتم پرسیدم حقوق ماهیانه شون با اون کار سخت به زور 6 تومنه

----------


## Mobin.

> آقا مبین میشه یه راهنمایی درباره زبان به من بکنی. درصد زبانت عااالیه.میخوام زبانمو قوی کنم ممنون میشم کمکم کنید


اونایی که زبان خوب میزنن دو جورن . یا کلاس رفتن . یا خیلی تست و ریدینگ و کلوز کار کردن و بازم نسبی بلدن یعنی صفر صفر نبودن . من جزو حالت دوم بودم . کلاس نرفته بودم اما فیلم و سریال و گیم انگلیسی از ده سالگیم باهامه . ولی بنظر من اگه کلاس اینا نرفتی یا پایت خیلی ضعیفه ارزش نداره خیلی خیلی خیلی وقت بزاری که بیای درصد خوب بزنی . در حد کمک درسی تست بزن .و روزی یه ریدینگ یا یه کلوز کار کن واسه درصدی مثل 60 70 . که نه بد بشه و نه وقت هدر کنی

----------


## Bahar1377

> اونایی که زبان خوب میزنن دو جورن . یا کلاس رفتن . یا خیلی تست و ریدینگ و کلوز کار کردن و بازم نسبی بلدن یعنی صفر صفر نبودن . من جزو حالت دوم بودم . کلاس نرفته بودم اما فیلم و سریال و گیم انگلیسی از ده سالگیم باهامه . ولی بنظر من اگه کلاس اینا نرفتی یا پایت خیلی ضعیفه ارزش نداره خیلی خیلی خیلی وقت بزاری که بیای درصد خوب بزنی . در حد کمک درسی تست بزن .و روزی یه ریدینگ یا یه کلوز کار کن واسه درصدی مثل 60 70 . که نه بد بشه و نه وقت هدر کنی


نه بابا کلاس رفتم. امسال ۴۰ زدم. نرسیدم اصلا ریدینگ ها رو بخونم :Yahoo (2): 
من که  میرم دانشگاه.
اما دوست دارم زبانم از هر لحاظ قوی کنم البته بدون کلاس رفتن.writing, listening, speaking, Reading

----------


## Bahar1377

> خب اینجوری که میگن این رشته ها بازار کار نداره خب . همون پیرا پزشکیاشم خرابه بازارش . شما فرض کن من میخواستم مثلا پرستاری بزنم رفتم پرسیدم حقوق ماهیانه شون با اون کار سخت به زور 6 تومنه


شما که اینقدررر به فکر پولی ، به نظرم اصلا وارد دانشگاه نشو. برو یه حرفه یادبگیر.
همین پرستاری تا دکتری که بری  ماهی۱۵، ۱۶ تومن درآمد داره. 
بعد هر رشته ای که آدم علاقه داشته باشه میتونه ازش پول دراره. یه استاد داشتیم تعریف میکرد که دوستش نخبه بود اما براثر علاقه تاریخ خونده بود. و با همون تاریخ میلیاردر شده بود.
چیزی که مهم تر از رشتس برای کسب درآمد ذهن خلاق ، انعطاف پذیری ، ریسک کردن و توقع کمه. نباید انتظار داشته باشی که از همون ماه اول ۲۰ میل درآمد داشته باشی بلکه حتی ممکنه مجبور شی ضرر و زیان هم بدی  و باید انتظار هر چیزی رو داشته باشی.

----------


## lucifer1

> فایل پیوست 94518
> 
> خیلی ممنونم ازتون . فقط میشه بهم بگین که این حس ترس و دلهره و استرس زیاد که دارم و بعد از بیدار شدن از خواب هم تشدید میشه توی کل 8 ماه قراره اینجوری بشم اما یا بعد یکی دو آزمون اوکی میشه؟


درصدات که واقعا تو عمومیا عالیه حتی برای کنکور عجیب امسال 
امسال خیالت راحت باشه با این حد از تسلط روی عمومی میتونی وقت بیشتری روی اختصاصی بزاری و درصدو بچسبونی به سقف
درمورد حس بدت هم اصلا ناراحت نباش
چندتا آزمون نتیجه خوب بگیری انگیزت چندبرابر پارسال میشه اینو بهت قول میدم 
من خودم وقتی کنکورو شکست خوردم سال 98 خیلی ناراحت بودم چون میدیدم دوستام هرکدوم دارن میرن یک رشته ای و یک دانشگاهی اما خودمو میدیدم که هنوز باید برای کنکور بخونم و فکرش دیوونم میکرد چون قرار بود یک سال دیگه با کتاب محاصره بشم شاید عجیب باشه اما قلبم اون مدت به طرز عجیبی درد میکرد از استرسو ناراحتی. همش با خودم میگفتم من سال اول با اون همه تلاش قبول نشدم چه تضمینی هست که امسال موفق بشم ؟ اما از طرفی دیگه مدت انتخاب رشته گذشته بود و دیگه راهی نداشتم  همش افکار منفی داشتم بعد که اولین آزمونه کانونو سال دوم از آذر شرکت کردم (به نظرم دیر بود)  انگیزم چندبرابر شد حتی آخرین آزمونه حضوری که بهمنماه بود به 7200 رسیدم که بعدش کرونای لعنتی اومد  :Yahoo (2): 
بعدشم با خودت بگو الان دانشجو بودی
چی میشد ؟ کرونا اومده تا چند ترم حداقل مجازیو این چیزاعه که راحت بهترین دوران رو میپرونه 
در عوض یک سال پشت میمونی رشته بهتر دانشگاه بهتر میری 
باعث افتخار خودت و فامیل میشی.
 من الان احساس خوشحالی که تو قبول شدن سال 2 دارمو اگه سال یک قبول میشدم نداشتم چون پشت موندن برام مثل یک محک جدی بوده و خودم و ارادمو به خودم و اطرافیان ثابت کردم هرچند من نسبت به خیلیا حتی تو اینجا رتبه خاصی نداشتم اما با توجه به سختیای زندگیم برای خودم و خانوادم و اطرافیان ارزشمنده.
 واین  یک سالی که گذشته فکرم نسبت به خیلی مسایل تغییر کرده و احساس میکنم خیلی تجربه شیرینی شده برام اگه چندسال بعد بخوام به یاد بیارمش
امسال حتما خیلی رو زیست وقت بزار تاثیری که این لعنتی روی رتبه داره درسایه دیگه مجموعا ندارن  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  من خودم سال دوم ماز شرکت کردم که واقعا عالی بود خیلی از نکته هاشو سرجلسه کنکور دیدم کتاب پینوکیو رو هم توصیه میکنم بزن محشره و بعدش فصل آزمون زیست و موج آزمون الگو 
من متاسفانه هفته های آخر مرور زیستم به مشکل خورد  :Yahoo (2):  زدم 63  :Yahoo (2):  ولی ایشالا شما میترکونی چون درصدات تو عمومیا عالیه و عمومی برعکس کانون خیییییییییلییییییی تو کنکور جا به جا میکنه آدمو
امیدوارم مفید بوده باشه حرفام

----------


## Mobin.

> درصدات که واقعا تو عمومیا عالیه حتی برای کنکور عجیب امسال 
> امسال خیالت راحت باشه با این حد از تسلط روی عمومی میتونی وقت بیشتری روی اختصاصی بزاری و درصدو بچسبونی به سقف
> درمورد حس بدت هم اصلا ناراحت نباش
> چندتا آزمون نتیجه خوب بگیری انگیزت چندبرابر پارسال میشه اینو بهت قول میدم 
> من خودم وقتی کنکورو شکست خوردم سال 98 خیلی ناراحت بودم چون میدیدم دوستام هرکدوم دارن میرن یک رشته ای و یک دانشگاهی اما خودمو میدیدم که هنوز باید برای کنکور بخونم و فکرش دیوونم میکرد چون قرار بود یک سال دیگه با کتاب محاصره بشم شاید عجیب باشه اما قلبم اون مدت به طرز عجیبی درد میکرد از استرسو ناراحتی. همش با خودم میگفتم من سال اول با اون همه تلاش قبول نشدم چه تضمینی هست که امسال موفق بشم ؟ اما از طرفی دیگه مدت انتخاب رشته گذشته بود و دیگه راهی نداشتم  همش افکار منفی داشتم بعد که اولین آزمونه کانونو سال دوم از آذر شرکت کردم (به نظرم دیر بود)  انگیزم چندبرابر شد حتی آخرین آزمونه حضوری که بهمنماه بود به 7200 رسیدم که بعدش کرونای لعنتی اومد 
> بعدشم با خودت بگو الان دانشجو بودی
> چی میشد ؟ کرونا اومده تا چند ترم حداقل مجازیو این چیزاعه که راحت بهترین دوران رو میپرونه 
> در عوض یک سال پشت میمونی رشته بهتر دانشگاه بهتر میری 
> باعث افتخار خودت و فامیل میشی.
> ...


ممنونم ازت بخاطر وقتی که گذاشتی . نمیدونم چجوری ازت تشکر کنم . و دقیقا اون حالتی که بعد نتایج برای تو اتفاق افتاده بود الان چندروزیه دارمش و شدیدا اذیت میکنه . اما خب ایشالا زورمو میزنم که با این حال بد هم که شده برم بخونم . یکم میترسم عین شما . اما دیگه چاره ای نیس . من در بهترین حالت بینایی سنجی میارم که اونم باز دوسش ندارم . ایشالا که شماهم موفق باشی و این شیرینی امروزت ادامه دار باشه . بازم دمت گرم که انرژی دادی و وقت گذاشتی برام . ممنونم ازت  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Sina521

> خب اینجوری که میگن این رشته ها بازار کار نداره خب . همون پیرا پزشکیاشم خرابه بازارش . شما فرض کن من میخواستم مثلا پرستاری بزنم رفتم پرسیدم حقوق ماهیانه شون با اون کار سخت به زور 6 تومنه


مدیریت مالی یکی از پول ساز ترین رشته های ایرانه.حتی رتبه ها هم اینو نشون میدن.بعضی سالا با رتبه های 3500_4500 منطقه ها(که با این رتبه ها میشه اکثر پیرا پزشکیارو آورد)میرن مالی میخونن تو تجربی.من خودم از کلی از دانشجو ها اینا پرسیدم شدیدا رشته پولساز و مورد نیازیه.من خودم اگر پنج تا رشته تاپ(پزشکی،دندون،دارو،فیزی   �،بینایی) رو نیوردم با کله میرم مدیریت مالی تهران

----------


## lucifer1

> ممنونم ازت بخاطر وقتی که گذاشتی . نمیدونم چجوری ازت تشکر کنم . و دقیقا اون حالتی که بعد نتایج برای تو اتفاق افتاده بود الان چندروزیه دارمش و شدیدا اذیت میکنه . اما خب ایشالا زورمو میزنم که با این حال بد هم که شده برم بخونم . یکم میترسم عین شما . اما دیگه چاره ای نیس . من در بهترین حالت بینایی سنجی میارم که اونم باز دوسش ندارم . ایشالا که شماهم موفق باشی و این شیرینی امروزت ادامه دار باشه . بازم دمت گرم که انرژی دادی و وقت گذاشتی برام . ممنونم ازت


اره واقعا این احساسات چیزیه که برا همه کسانی که پشت کنکور بودن هست . میدونی سختیش پشت کنکور بودن نیست سختیش احساس سردرگمیه که آدم نمیدونه تکلیفش با خودش چیه مخصوصا پسر ها که باید یک بخشی از دغدغشونو به سربازی اختصاص بدن و همین باعث فکر و خیال زیادی  میشه اما اگه از الان با ذهنیت اینکه امسال دیگه قراره آخرین سال کنکور دادنت باشه و قراره که کمو کاستی هارو جبران کنی و خودتو به خودت و نه شخصه دیگه ای ثابت کنی از این سردرگمی در میای 
حتما هم توصیه میکنم هرچی زودتر شروع کنی اگه میخوای بخونی اما با ساعت مطالعه کم و تا میتونی فعلا از دوستات دور باش و صحبت نکن. و کانون رو دوباره استارت بزن تا از همین اول با برنامه بری جلو اما یادت نره زمان تفریح بزار برای خودت 
چون چیزی که امسال تورو موفق میکنه درس خوندنه زیاد نیست بلکه آرامش ذهنیه 
هرکاری که آرومت میکنه رو یک زمانی بهش اختصاص بده مثلا من عاشقه آهنگ گوش کردن بودم برا همین صبحا میرفتم 1 ساعتو نیم پیاده روی تو مسیر هم آهنگایه مورد علاقهم گوش میکردم یا تا فصل 3 سریال mr robot رو دیدم 
چیزی که میخوام بگم اینه که سعی نکن همش درس بخونی چون زمانت خیلی زیاده و با اینکار مطمعن باشه خستگیه عجیبی میاد سراغت که لطمه میخوری اما بازم میگم بعضی تفریحا مخربن سعی کن سمته اونا نری مثلا تلگرام یا اینستاگرام قاتله زمانن به طرز منفی یعنی 3 ساعت هم تو تلگرام باشی هیچ احساس خوبی نمیگیری اما شاید یک آهنگه انگیزشی مثل lose yourself از امینم تا چندساعت شارژت کنه
خواهش میکنم خوشحال شدم تونستم کمکی کنم
ایشالا مصاحبتو ساله دیگه قول بده همینجا بزاری بخونیم و از موفقیتت کیف کنیم  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Mobin.

> اره واقعا این احساسات چیزیه که برا همه کسانی که پشت کنکور بودن هست . میدونی سختیش پشت کنکور بودن نیست سختیش احساس سردرگمیه که آدم نمیدونه تکلیفش با خودش چیه مخصوصا پسر ها که باید یک بخشی از دغدغشونو به سربازی اختصاص بدن و همین باعث فکر و خیال زیادی  میشه اما اگه از الان با ذهنیت اینکه امسال دیگه قراره آخرین سال کنکور دادنت باشه و قراره که کمو کاستی هارو جبران کنی و خودتو به خودت و نه شخصه دیگه ای ثابت کنی از این سردرگمی در میای 
> حتما هم توصیه میکنم هرچی زودتر شروع کنی اگه میخوای بخونی اما با ساعت مطالعه کم و تا میتونی فعلا از دوستات دور باش و صحبت نکن. و کانون رو دوباره استارت بزن تا از همین اول با برنامه بری جلو اما یادت نره زمان تفریح بزار برای خودت 
> چون چیزی که امسال تورو موفق میکنه درس خوندنه زیاد نیست بلکه آرامش ذهنیه 
> هرکاری که آرومت میکنه رو یک زمانی بهش اختصاص بده مثلا من عاشقه آهنگ گوش کردن بودم برا همین صبحا میرفتم 1 ساعتو نیم پیاده روی تو مسیر هم آهنگایه مورد علاقهم گوش میکردم یا تا فصل 3 سریال mr robot رو دیدم 
> چیزی که میخوام بگم اینه که سعی نکن همش درس بخونی چون زمانت خیلی زیاده و با اینکار مطمعن باشه خستگیه عجیبی میاد سراغت که لطمه میخوری اما بازم میگم بعضی تفریحا مخربن سعی کن سمته اونا نری مثلا تلگرام یا اینستاگرام قاتله زمانن به طرز منفی یعنی 3 ساعت هم تو تلگرام باشی هیچ احساس خوبی نمیگیری اما شاید یک آهنگه انگیزشی مثل lose yourself از امینم تا چندساعت شارژت کنه
> خواهش میکنم خوشحال شدم تونستم کمکی کنم
> ایشالا مصاحبتو ساله دیگه قول بده همینجا بزاری بخونیم و از موفقیتت کیف کنیم


ممنونم ازت . اخه مشکل من زیاد سربازی یا سردرگمیه نیس . من مشکلم اینه دلهره و اظطراب شدیدی دارم به طوریکه اصلا نه میتونم بشینم یا پاشم حرکت کنم . کلا نمیدونم منظورمو میفهمی یا نه اما فقط موقع خواب اینو حس نمیکنم . بعد خواب دوباره داغون میشم . خودشم صبحا خیلی بیشتره چون نتایجو صبح دیده بودم .

----------


## Mobin.

سلام دوستان . 

خواستم از همتون تشکر کنم بابت همه راهنماییاتون . خیلی کمک کرد حرفاتون بهم . 2 تا آزمون گذشته و حس و حال بد کاملا رفع شده . ایشالا سال بعد همین موقع ها همین تاپیکو آپ میکنم . ولی نه با 7000 . با یه چیز بهتر . دوستون دارم . مرسی که انرژی دادین  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## میلاد زد

> سلام عزیزان . من تصمیم گرفتم یه سال دیگه پشت بمونم و واسه سه رشته تلاش کنم . یه چنتا سوال داشتم ازتون
> 
> 1- اولیش اینکه من یکم حالم بده و نمیدونم میترسم یا حالت تهوع دارم . میل به غذا هم ندارم . میخوام ببینم طبیعیه یا نه . اصن به فکر کنکور سال بعد یا تستا یا اون مباحث مضخرف میفتم یجوری میشم . شما هم اینجوری بودین یا نه؟
> 
> 
> 2- اگه میشه از تجربیاتتون و اینکه چیکارا کردین واسه سال دوم که باعث شد بهتر نتیجه بگیرین برام بنویسین . واقعا بهش نیاز دارم
> 
> ممنون میشم تجربیاتتونو برام بگین . نظر تک تکتون برام مهمه و منت میزارین سرم اگه برام توضیح بدین .


 سلام قارداش برا هممون سخته وسخترین ترس از عدم قبولی پیاپی راهی شدن به خدمت مقدس سربازی و رقم خوردن اینده ای نامعلوم مضاف بر اینکه از طرف فامیل های درجه یک که به کنار حتی از درجه دو وسه نیزکه اصلا تو عمرت ندیدیشون مورد عنایت قرار میگیری پدر و مادرم جای خود اما به قول یکی از دوستان باید دو مولفه اساسی و حماسی بودن رو وارد زندگیت کنی و بجنگی و بسپاری بخدا به هرحال سعی کردم بگم تنها نیستی درکت میکنیم

----------


## DrDark13

واقعا لذت میبرم که کسی که ناراحت بوده چند وقت پیش ،دوباره خودشو پیدا کرده و رو به جلو حرکت میکنه...زندگی پر از این چیزاست اما میتونی ازش ایراد بگیری؟؟؟؟ پس زیرپات لهش کن :Yahoo (56):

----------

